# 1542 Fisher Marine project



## wilber85 (Aug 22, 2012)

When I was just starting college, I got my first aluminum jon, a 12 ft Sea King v hull. After college, I got a 20 ft Nitro bass boat. I decided I didnt like either one of them. One was too big, one was too small. Finally I found the boat of my dreams...a 1974 Fisher marine 1542!! 

I wish I had some before pictures. It had been modified in the past to have a sub floor that ran the length of the boat. Looked like it was 15 yrs old from the style of carpet and the seats. Anyways, I gutted it and started fresh. I am about halfway through the project already but I have most of the important stuff documented. Here are some pictures.

I built the deck frame from 1x1x1/8 aluminum angle. My first ever experience working with metal and rivets. Worked out well and ended up saving a lot of weight and space for storage. Solid as a rock too.











This is my plan for hatches. One large one up front to hold two batteries for lights/trolling motor/speakers. Two for random storage. There will also be storage under the seat but it will be accessible from the vertical piece of wood that closes up the deck.






I used the Ambush Grass camo stencil kit from https://www.camostencil.com. Worked out pretty well and sure beats the price of Styx River. $30 for the kit. Doesnt look as well as I would have hoped but good enough for an old jon boat. I wasnt expected HD wrapped quality. I still need to do the bottom half.










Added some docking lights...maybe some bow fishing? Painted to match of course. Idk they just look cool and were only $30 from Harbor Freight for the set! 










Things left to do:

- Build in rod holders so the tips of the rods slide into the side of the front deck storage area
- Finish painting
- Build sub floor
- Buy/build a steering console (boat came with steering wheel mounted to the side of the boat up front)
- Live well in the rear seating area
- Rear seating wood cut and installed
- Speakers and head unit
- 12v wiring for cell phone charging etc
- Get the outboard running (needs carb cleaning)
- Bring trailer up to snuff

Anything I forgot? Critique/ideas welcome!


----------



## Ictalurus (Aug 23, 2012)

=D> =D> =D> 

Great job man, from what I can tell the camo job looks awesome! What's hanging of the back, 20 HP? 



wilber85 said:


> Anything I forgot? Critique/ideas welcome!



Only thing I can think of is that if you are accessing storage under the front deck through the vertical facing don't put the aluminum vertical support down the center.


----------



## wilber85 (Aug 23, 2012)

Its a 25 hp Evinrude on the back. She will crank when I give it some gas but wont idle. I am hoping its as simple as a good carb cleaning.

The vertical support is a pain, but the seat is going to be mounted right above it and I would worry about the stability without that support there. I might just make two hatch doors or just deal with the support in the middle.


----------



## DVeasey (Aug 23, 2012)

Lookin' real good! Bookmarked, as I'll be following this build for sure!


----------



## wilber85 (Aug 27, 2012)

Got the front deck and hatches finished up this weekend. I have a sub floor in but I dont like it being two separate pieces of wood so I am redoing it but you can get an idea. Still cant get the outboard running...


----------



## JMichael (Aug 27, 2012)

Looking good. I can see you left the side foam out but what about the floor foam? The side console in my Fisher would slide and fasten down any where in the boat on the right side. Was yours a different style that couldn't be relocated or were you planning on installing a center console? I removed my console completely and converted my motor back to tiller control. My boat is still in progress also but won't see any more upgrades/work until this fall/winter.


----------



## wilber85 (Aug 28, 2012)

Floor foam will be installed and maybe some side foam as well if I can fit it in. I dont have it in the pictures but at this point nothing is screwed down yet so I plan to add it before I am finished.

My boat didnt come with a console at all. It had the throttle and steering wheel mounted directly to the side of the boat near the front seat. It was weird seeing the steering wheel mounted perpendicular to the boat. I guess it was so the boat could be driven without getting up and walking to the back of the boat. I am looking for a cheap side console on ebay or something but they are tough to find.


----------



## ifish4redd (Aug 28, 2012)

try akmccallumco.com ,hav all kinds of jon boat parts 8)


----------



## JMichael (Aug 28, 2012)

wilber85 said:


> I am looking for a cheap side console on ebay or something but they are tough to find.




Depending on what you are looking for, it may not be as difficult to find as you think. LoL Here is a shot of the one I removed from my Fisher this spring. I've been thinking about putting it up on CL but if you're interested in this style maybe we can work something out.


----------



## wilber85 (Aug 29, 2012)

JMichael said:


> wilber85 said:
> 
> 
> > I am looking for a cheap side console on ebay or something but they are tough to find.
> ...



Nice console! Sent you a PM.


----------



## wilber85 (Sep 3, 2012)

Small update...had a lot of rain this weekend so not much time to work.

Got the rear deck and floor finished. Nothing is nailed down yet so its a little crooked in the pics but that will all straighten out when I screw it down.


----------



## wilber85 (Sep 3, 2012)

I did run into one problem...

I wanted to put a big hatch over the back to hide the batteries and gas tank but the steering "arm" (the piece that attaches to the outboard from the steering cable). At this point I guess I am going to have to leave it open back there but my goal was to have it covered from front to back. Any of you guys run into that before?


----------



## Talons (Sep 3, 2012)

I am following your build, man!

Nice job!

Great paint job! Love it! Engine came out nicely too! She running yet?

Personally, I would make sure that the batteries you are getting actually fit down in the place up front you want to mount them. It looks like they will, but double check (you probably already did).

I love the aluminum framework under the front deck! Nice job!

Talons


----------



## wilber85 (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks man.

I did measure to make sure the batteries would fit. I would like to use those cool battery boxes but I didnt think to measure for those... hopefully they fit but I know the batteries fit at the very least.


----------



## Talons (Sep 4, 2012)

Which cool battery boxes?

Talons


----------



## bassfann1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Great looking job!


----------



## wilber85 (Sep 5, 2012)

They look like this:






Keeps everything nice and tidy as well as batteries sliding around all over the place.


----------



## wilber85 (Sep 5, 2012)

bassfann1 said:


> Great looking job!



Thanks mang!


----------



## JMichael (Sep 5, 2012)

Boats looking good, check your PM's.


----------

